# 400



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

saw a american flyer 4- 8 -4. . 400. tender was marked cannon valley never heard of that nice shape anyone heard of it. Al ps on ebay


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is a pic


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone just relettered the engine. In my opinion it lowers the value.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

But Tom. Seller says it is rare and vintage. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, both of those statements are literally true. The claim of rare and vintage does not include "original" and unmodified. Anything modified as that Northern has been is valued at the VG condition price, no higher.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I sent an email to seller. In the discrimination she got it at and estate sale knows nothing about trains so explained to what l know from you guys and thank me and she went in changed it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Descriptions??..phooey!!!!..take real-estate... cozy= small...quaint= small..new mechanics=at least 25 years old...newer roof=10 years or more.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That 400 northern is up to and over 200.00. Too much for me. If I bought it, it would be repainted and lettered correctly.
I have bought a couple nice northerns for a little over 200.00 that do not need to be redone. I am with TOM. That custom stuff brings the value down.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That might be a good engine for someone who wants to letter and number it to match a real NYC Northern.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It would be a UP tender with a northern. I think it still has UP on it and also some railroad
I have not heard of. Paint don't look bad. Probably has been repainted. I thought I might pick it
up if It was in 100.00 range. Looks complete. 200.00 plus, It ain't for me. Not going to take on
any more projects right now. I am a few behind now. Plus I need a layout. This old man needs to get off the floor.

Got my second shot yesterday. Doing good. No problems like I have heard. A little sore at injection site. But thats it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Are we as collector/runners buying locomotives because of their perceived value or because we just like the locomotive and it just happens to have some value? I bought Hudsons because I like them. Value was not the driving force to buy a particular engine. Is it a C6-7 or higher was first, then if there is value that is a side benefit. The same with Northerns. We all know the price range of any Northern can be up there. I agree with Tom's assessment. If I needed or wanted a Northern lettered and numbered for the NYC then I'd buy it knowing going in it isn't up to the value level of an unaltered Northern. The down side is you might own it for the rest of your or it's life. My railroad, my choice. 

In all my years of working at the local auction house here in town when they had train auctions, I can confirm that any locomotive in any scale from any manufacturer altered to match a made up RR name and number, brought fully 50% less than it should. Many bargains could be had depending upon the buyer's restoration skills. 
A strange side note though was rolling stock. Because cars had a different name on them seemed to bring more than they should have. Name variety was the difference. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is as you say Kenny. Your 50% closely matches the maximm VG price for an otherwise Like New engine I posted earlier.
Apparently my fingers were typing earlier without my brain engaged. With the Gilbert tender it would have to be a UP prototype. An NYC Niagara would have a coal tender.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> It would be a UP tender with a northern. I think it still has UP on it and also some railroad
> I have not heard of. Paint don't look bad. Probably has been repainted. I thought I might pick it
> up if It was in 100.00 range. Looks complete. 200.00 plus, It ain't for me. Not going to take on
> any more projects right now. I am a few behind now. Plus I need a layout. This old man needs to get off the floor.
> ...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, so sorry to hear a lady you know well got a clot and died. Makes me sad. She wanted to live is why she got the J&J. Stories like that are why some people are holding back on getting their shots. Over-all I will take the odds with vaccine than without. If I had got the virus I would not have survived. 70 years old, copd, diabetes, and a smoker. No doubt that virus was looking for me. I will be glad when the virus is all behind us.

Kenny, I buy all types of Gilbert steam engines. I like them all. From Atlantics to Northerns. The value means nothing to me either. But it will effect how much I will pay for one. You know me, I hate to pay too much for anything and will watch for a good deal. I have a couple I paid the full load on. I have a 336 northern that paid 425.00 for. Not a deal but every time I get it out and
run it I think it was a good deal. Super nice, original engine.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac thanks for your kind words regarding my friends' wife. I agree that kind of sad story has had an effect on why people are holding back on getting the shots. I too thought how ironic that she wanted to live so got the shot and didn't because of it. To be honest, I got the J & J shot because I was having such a time getting the Moderna or the Pfizer. I also don't believe there has been enough time for thorough studies of any of them or long the possible term side effects to any of them. But then again there had to be something done faster than the usual 3-5 year studies due to the speed of the spread of the virus last year. I know several people who have gotten sick with either of the other types. Married couples where both get the 2 shot version and one is fine with only a little soreness, as you did, and the other person was sick for a couple of days. I too am a diabetic and 74. I thought about my low immune system since I seem to catch everything so I got the shot. Plus the nursing home where my mom is has decreed no outside visitors unless you get vaccinated so there was that too. "Show us your papers!" Sounds like something from Europe or South America that we've all seen in the movies. 

Mopac I too buy all types of Gilbert engines. Pacific's, Atlantics, and Hudson's. I have been guilty of over paying for a couple of Hudsons though. I like them all. I just have never wanted to spend the money for a Northern. I also I have 5 GP 7's. I will always try and get a deal if possible. I just don't need any more to go through and "tune up". Way behind on that. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently bought a 302AC for $15 bucks, only because it was $15 bucks.. It needed work and no one bid on it. Do I need another 302AC??? NOPE!!!!..but I was bored.. Also, has anyone seen what a 302 goes for on ebay?????. I'll never pay those kind of prices.A good buddy of mine went to a train show Sunday and he passed on a 322 SIT for $45 bucks because of 1 broken tender step.Prices are coming down when you can see the item in person, not some dip-ward auction site such as ebay.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't be too hard on ebay. Is it perfect, no. It really is the only source of train stuff for me. Its my
train show. 95% of my stuff is from ebay. Mostly good deals.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree even though i had trouble in past besides train show which not manny were iam mosst of the tome i have to go out of state. But ebay is the only source i have .


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've gotten plenty of deals on ebay, but the best deals are person to person.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes i agree


----------

